# The age old question



## Diagaro (May 21, 2011)

So ok here it is. in the midst of all this rapture talk I have a question for you.

You wake up tomarrow and find that you truely are the last one on earth, (not even any bodies left - do no RAIP)
Everything still remains in tact as it was untouched.
And all critical systems are unfucked (no nuclear reactors are going to melt down and wipe you out)

WAT DO?

Me I'd teach my self to fly a prop plane, fly to Hawaii, skydive+parachute down and take largest yacht I find: sail or power don't matter. See japan and then hike across the Eurasian continent then sit down and ponder the meaning of life or something.


----------



## viking (May 21, 2011)

I would probably go and loot the liquor stores and pharmacies.


----------



## Lizzzzz (May 21, 2011)

i'd find everyone's stash and take it to washington where i'd run around naked pooping on everything. all the monuments, all the art, and expecially the lawns of the white house and pentagon. when that got boring (if ever!!) then i'd just take turns living in all the houses on mullholland dr. thennnn i dunno learn how to fly so i can bomb shit i don't like... like the midwest.


----------



## sons of vipers (May 21, 2011)

Hit up pharmacys and dispensaries


----------



## venusinpisces (May 21, 2011)

Go find the businesses that manufacture high quality holistic pet food and then distribute it to all the feral animals. Domesticated animals are so pathetic most would have no idea how to survive without a human to look after them. My pit/rottweiler mix gets bullied by the neighborhood chickens.  Then liberate all the zoos and watch cheetahs and elephants roaming down the street(from a safe distance and I would get a stun gun to do this)! These guys have always been my inspiration even though I wouldn't keep them chained up:


----------



## venusinpisces (May 21, 2011)

That was just the first impulse but many of the animals probably wouldn't be able to survive without specialized diets. This creates a dilemma. Maybe become a zoo keeper?


----------



## Puckett (May 21, 2011)

i'd go fishin, just hang out by the lake and drink some beer. that is after i went looting.


----------



## plagueship (May 22, 2011)

i thought the age old question was "can you live off your own vomit?"


----------



## Diagaro (May 23, 2011)

The sad reality of being the only living human on the face of the earth is that you would more than likely go irrevocably mad, kill your self out of severe depression and loneliness or ironicaly die of some common disease like the cold or the flu.
More than likely I'd end up an adrenaline junkie, brushing with death daily just for a thrill.


----------



## Dishka8643 (May 24, 2011)

^^ haha, agreed. I'd be hunting elephants from the back of a dirt bike with an m203 grenade launcher. Before I go insane, however, I'd write a virtual reality program and use it in conjunction with psychedelic drugs and electro-impulse therapy; to enhance realism. This way I'd still be able to have friends and a family and get laid. Deep down though, I know that I'd eventually end up getting drunk and blasting off into space.


----------



## Puckett (May 24, 2011)

^ hahaha nice


----------



## Nelco (May 24, 2011)

I'd drop to my knee's and pray first
than look for other people, while i started burning all the man made shit, that helped destroy the earth..
...while i look for a chevy nova with a loud stereo to drive around or maybe just a loud battery powered stereo..
..i'd probably try to drive a train..a little..but just a little, so i didn't kill myself, like i'd probably evantually would..
raid an armory and camping store..
..grab as many stray dogs as i could find..


----------



## Nelco (May 24, 2011)

oh yeah
and let animals go free, in zoo's and pounds and what not


----------

